

The Interview [YouTube] - suyash

Now available to watch on YouTube: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=Ed2kSuKqfz0<p>Official Google announcement: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;googleblog.blogspot.com&#x2F;2014&#x2F;12&#x2F;the-interview-now-available-on-google.html
======
gus_massa
Discussion about the YouTube video:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8793773](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8793773)
(5 points, 1 hour ago, 0 comments)

Discussion about the googleblog post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8793575](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8793575)
(77 points, 1 hour ago, 26 comments)

